# New 312Bh



## iflawdya (Apr 11, 2012)

Just wanted to say hello! I bought the 2012 312bh last month. Had to bring it back to the dealer for some manufacturer mistakes. The tv was crooked as well as all the blinds. They never bothered to clean the xtra putty they use to fill the holes off. Minor but annoying things. Other than that We love it. Let the modding begin!


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

iflawdya said:


> Just wanted to say hello! I bought the 2012 312bh last month. Had to bring it back to the dealer for some manufacturer mistakes. The tv was crooked as well as all the blinds. They never bothered to clean the xtra putty they use to fill the holes off. Minor but annoying things. Other than that We love it. Let the modding begin!


Congratulations and welcome to the site and to the 312BH club. Bring on the mods!!! It's addictive, just click the link in my sig.


----------



## iflawdya (Apr 11, 2012)

LaydBack said:


> Just wanted to say hello! I bought the 2012 312bh last month. Had to bring it back to the dealer for some manufacturer mistakes. The tv was crooked as well as all the blinds. They never bothered to clean the xtra putty they use to fill the holes off. Minor but annoying things. Other than that We love it. Let the modding begin!


Congratulations and welcome to the site and to the 312BH club. Bring on the mods!!! It's addictive, just click the link in my sig.
[/quote]
Thanks! I already changed the laundry door and rotated the tv to swivel towards the couch. My last camper I added a central vac but the wife said negative on this one. lol Next it the tp roll!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers!









Enjoy the new TT!


----------



## american_camper (Aug 7, 2011)

Welcome!

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Enjoy your 312bh. We love ours!


----------



## hoosier steve (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome! I am very new here too and also just bought a new 312bh. I hope they get everything fixed to your satisfaction soon!


----------



## OutbackKampers (Mar 25, 2012)

We just bought a new 312BH also. Can't wait to get out and use it! Hope you enjoy your new toy!


----------



## iflawdya (Apr 11, 2012)

hoosier steve said:


> Welcome! I am very new here too and also just bought a new 312bh. I hope they get everything fixed to your satisfaction soon!


Thank you same to you! They fixed everything and I started modding yesterday!


----------



## iflawdya (Apr 11, 2012)

OutbackKampers said:


> We just bought a new 312BH also. Can't wait to get out and use it! Hope you enjoy your new toy!


Thank you and nice truck! Our first trip with it is next month and cant wait.


----------



## OutbackKampers (Mar 25, 2012)

The Tundra is impressive, isn't it?! I was amazed at how well it pulled our new 312 home. The weather turned on us after we brought it home, so I haven't had a chance to hook up to it again. The whole family is starting to get anxious!


----------



## iflawdya (Apr 11, 2012)

OutbackKampers said:


> The Tundra is impressive, isn't it?! I was amazed at how well it pulled our new 312 home. The weather turned on us after we brought it home, so I haven't had a chance to hook up to it again. The whole family is starting to get anxious!


Yes it is impressive except for the gas mileage while pulling this beast of a camper. Hope the gas prices fall soon.


----------

